# Making my ice cream "soft scoop"



## sausagefans.com (Jul 21, 2004)

At the moment I make a simple ice cream by mixing:
Large pot of double cream
Large pot of natural yoghurt
Jar of jam

The ice cream tastes great but is a little hard to serve...can anyone recommend how I might make it softer so that I do not need to get it out of the freezer for a while before serving?

Thanks


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 21, 2004)

Cant you just run your scoop under HOT water to scoop it out?


----------



## sausagefans.com (Jul 21, 2004)

I could do, I was hoping to find something that I could mix in with it...its also a little hard for people to eat you see!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 21, 2004)

Well now you have a problem....lol!  hmmm....you could just nuke it for a bit ...... I really have no idea.....can you tell?


----------



## sausagefans.com (Jul 21, 2004)

I can tell!


----------



## kyles (Jul 21, 2004)

Ice cream is usually made with eggs, making a custard, and then churning and freezing. Yours is hard because of the liquid content. 

Are you using an icecream maker or just putting it in the freezer? If method two are you taking it out every hour and giving it a good old churn either in a blender or food processor beating the begeebers out of it with a wooden spoon? This would help distribute the ice crystals and may make a softer product.

With all home made icecream, you do normally need to let it "ripen" in the fridge before serving, as it doesn't have gelatine and other unspeakable nasties ice cream manufacturers use in commercial products to make it scoopable.

Final tip, get the Nigella Lawson Forever Summer cookbook, I found it remaindered at a car boot sale for £3 quid last year, and it has some amazing recipes.


----------



## sausagefans.com (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll let it "ripen" thanks for the tip!


----------



## ironchef (Jul 21, 2004)

you also need to increase the sugar and butterfat content. that will make it softer, but not "softserve". you'll still need to let the ice cream sit at room temp before it gets softer


----------



## sausagefans.com (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks


----------

